# Applet wird nicht geladen



## K-Man (3. Dez 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Problem, mein Applet wird nicht geladen. Mit dem Appletviewer gehts, aber nicht über einen Browser.

Hier mein HTML-Text:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Schranke</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Schranke</h1>
<applet code="Schranke.class" width=400 height=10>
<param name="redwidth" value=10>
<param name="whitewidth" value=7>
Hier steht das Applet Schranke.class
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

Die Schranke.class ist im selben Ordner wie die HTML-Datei...
Die Klasse erbt von Applet, hat eine init-Methode, will aber nicht vom Browser geladen werden...


Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2005)

Schon gelesen? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## Campino (3. Dez 2005)

ich glaube bei code muss man das .class am Ende des Dateinamens weglassen, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2005)

Nein, man _muss_ nicht. Aber man kann. :wink:


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Also ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen, aber er hat mir nicht geholfen. Kann ich irgendwo nachsehen, welche JRE meine Browser benutzen? Bei der Installation der Java-Engine kann man doch auswählen, welche Browser mit dieser Runtime verbunden werden sollen... :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

Welchen Browser benutzt du und welchen Fehler gibt er in der Java-Console aus?


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Ich benutze unterschiedliche Browser, Opera, IE und Firefox.
Bei Opera heißt es, Applet crashed.
Bei, Firefox heißt es Applet not inited.
Es kommt mir so vor, als ob die Clip-Dateien und Parameter nicht richtig geladen werden. Ich programmiere mit Eclipse und da kann ich als Java-Version nur bis 1.3 runter gehen. Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass meine Browser nicht die installierten JRE benutzen. Kann ich irgendwie kompatible class-dateien erzeugen, die mit jedem Browser laufen (also 1.1.8 ), ohne dass ich den classpath setzen muss?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

K-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kommt mir so vor, als ob die Clip-Dateien und Parameter nicht richtig geladen werden.


Wie lädst du die?


			
				K-Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich irgendwie kompatible class-dateien erzeugen, die mit jedem Browser laufen (also 1.1.8 ), ohne dass ich den classpath setzen muss?


Nein, auch mit der -target -Option nicht. Diese dient nur dazu den Bytecode kompatibel zu machen.
Neue Methoden werden nicht in 1.1.8 konforme konvertiert.


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Also das heißt, dass ich ein altes Java installieren muss, damit ich die Kompabilität erreiche?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

Ja, das ist die sicherste Methode, weil die neuen Methoden in den Java-Versionen nach 1.1.8 nicht in 1.1.8 konvertiert werden können. Bis Java 1.4.2 funktioniert die -target - Option noch, damit kannst du 1.1.8 konformen Bytecode erzeugen. Wenn du nur Methoden aus Java 1.1.8 benutzt, kannst du also auch mit dem Compiler der Version 1.4.2 über die -target - Option kompilieren.
Um festzustellen, welche Java-Version dein Browser aktuell nutzt, schaust du mal in die Java-Console.


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Also eigentlich benutzen die Browser das neueste Jave (steht so in der Konsole)...
Ich verstehs ned. Ich probiere eigentlich nur einen vorgegebenen Code aus dem Java Handbuch. Wenn ich das Applet vom Handbuch ausführe, dann gehts ohne Probleme. Wenn ich den Quellcode 1zu1 kobiere und in Eclipse kompiliere, dann geht es nicht mehr...ist aber der identische Code :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

Sieht nach einer Versionsinkompatibilität aus. Welche Java-Versionen sind bei dir installiert und welche davon wird von Eclipse genutzt? 1.5 und 1.4.x sind auch inkompatibel zueinander.
Also 1.5 Code läuft nicht in 1.4.x.


----------



## Roar (4. Dez 2005)

Schranke.class ist im gleichen verzeichnis wie die html datei und gehört zu keinem package?


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Die waren zwar in keinem Package, aber in Eclipse waren sie in einem Package. Hab zwar das package entfernt, aber Eclipse hat es anscheinend nicht gecheckt...
Was ist, wenn ich trotzdem Packages verwenden will? Dann muss ich den classpath in der html-datei ändern, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

```
<applet code="package.Schranke" ...
```


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Jetzt noch ne kurze Nachfrage. Wenn ich Java 1.5 installiert habe und in Eclipse für den generierten Bytecode 1.1 angebe, sollte es dann gehen? Oder kann man mit 1.5 nicht auf 1.1 zurückschalten?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

1.5 kennt die -target - Option nicht mehr. Die gibts nur noch bis 1.4.x.


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.5 kennt die -target - Option nicht mehr. Die gibts nur noch bis 1.4.x.


Also doch am besten 1.1 herunterladen und damit arbeiten, wenn es um Applet-Programmierung geht?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2005)

Ja, macht am wenigsten Probleme. Und die Applets sind dann auch vom IE mit MS-Java lauffähig.
Allerdings sind sie eben, aufgrund der alten Bibliothek, nicht besonders leistungsfähig.


----------



## K-Man (4. Dez 2005)

Ok danke Leute. Jetzt dürfte es gehen. Zumindest bei einem ist es jetzt gegangen 
Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------

